# Change "Sending Report...." to "Report Sent"



## Xuphor (Apr 18, 2012)

Whenever you send a PM, it said "Message Sent", but when you send a report, it says "Sending Report...." like it hasn't sent yet, even though it has.
It really should be changed to match the PM's, and say "Report Sent" to be less confusing. Some people might not think it actually ever sent the report, as the only message you get is "Sending Report....", which might cause them to send another because they don't relize it actually did send.

EDIT: Tried to fix my grammar.... it's hard to properly word what I'm trying to say in the last sentence.


----------



## Devin (Apr 18, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Whenever you send a PM, it said "Message Sent.", but when you send a report, it says "Sending Report...." like it hasn't sent yet, even though it has.
> It really should be changed to match the PM's, and say "Report Sent." to be less confusing. Some people might not think it actually ever sent the report, as the only message you get is the "Sending Report...." one, and they might send another because they don't relize it actually did send.



Weird it usually says "Report Sent". I sent a report just now, to take a screenie and it didn't show up. I agree however with this idea.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 18, 2012)

Devin said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever you send a PM, it said "Message Sent.", but when you send a report, it says "Sending Report...." like it hasn't sent yet, even though it has.
> ...



I'm glad you understood what I was trying to say, I edited it to be better grammar after you quoted that.
But I never once have seen "Report Sent", it's always been "Sending Report...." for me, despite PM's always say "Message Sent".


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 18, 2012)

The staff disabled your report functionality ages ago. 

But not Devins.

Devins reports are valued by us.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 18, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> The staff disabled your report functionality ages ago.
> 
> But not Devins.
> 
> Devins reports are valued by us.



I really hope you're not being serious..... I have to admit, I can't really tell. I'm extremely dead to sarcasm today.

Plus, it's said it ever since GBATemp went to V3, so I kinda doubt it's true, also considering the things I report usually conincidentally get rectified shortly after I report them.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 18, 2012)

Is this...Is this a serious post?

...


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 18, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Is this...Is this a serious post?
> 
> ...



Mine, yes. Can you please elaborate on why you don't think it is?


----------



## Forstride (Apr 18, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> > Is this...Is this a serious post?
> ...


It's just with such a minor inconvenience (If you can even consider it that) as that, and well, your reputation, it just seems way too trollish/attention-seeking.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 18, 2012)

i'm not sure... maybe you spamed the report sent too much i'm just guessing and i learned that the hard way... never post what you are saying like OMFG i'm going report for post ROMS!! YAY!! MUDKIPZ!! and it was for post count too cause i'm a jerk and it hurts...


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 18, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > TDWP FTW said:
> ...



Outside of the EoF I do not troll, I do not attention seek, and I do post serious posts. EoF is the only place where my reputation is like that, and if that's the only place you've seen me, I understand your viewpoint. That's just my EoF side though, which is really not a high point of mine today.

Also, as you said, it's a minor problem, but it's still a problem. It can cause people to double send reports, thinking that the first one never sent due to the fact there was no real confirmation.
Yes, minor, but that also means "Easily fixable".

@DJ - I don't say when I report posts, and I only report things that violate the GBATemp rules, or sometimes my own topics when I realize I drastically misworded the title (IE I said "does" instead of "doesn't", very different meanings). I'm pretty sure p1ngpong was just being his usual ass to me self when he said that. It's annoying enough in EoF, but when p1ng says stuff that like outside of EoF, in a real topic I made, with literally nothing else to say, it just.... makes me hate some of the members here so much.


----------



## qlum (Apr 18, 2012)

*** walks in the room, points a finger, laughs, walks away.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 18, 2012)

oh ok. i must of misread that wrong. but yeah maybe we need a mod's different output on this...


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 18, 2012)

I beg you don't cry.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 18, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> I beg you don't cry.



This isn't EoF.
Just fucking stop trolling me outside the EoF, especially in posts I'm being serious in, seriously.


*EDIT: This post was formerlly DELETED by p1ngpong. Apparently someone recovered it.*


----------



## Devin (Apr 18, 2012)

Guys, this isn't EoF. Though to many that is their domain, try to at least act like you have a ounce of seriousness. (Yeah this coming from me. I know.) Though a small issue, it is a issue nonetheless. I myself have experienced this, when the site got updated I sent a Report, and it just said sending. I sent another reply, and got the same thing. I eventually gave up. (Thereafter, I started getting Report Sent so I haven't bother with it since. So lets wait for Costello, or someone who can edit or inform us of what can be done. Rather than bickering. Sound okay?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 18, 2012)

Honestly, this isn't an issue. Just live with it. You're just being extra sensitive today, [member='Xuphor'].


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 18, 2012)

Devin's got a good point and i was reading in the shout box that *Xuphor got out of the hospital. so maybe that's why she's overreacting.*

edit: LOL i had that in bold that's my bad i'm really not getting Jiggy with it today...


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 18, 2012)

Are you _kidding_ me p1ng? You deleted my post which just said "stop trolling me ousdie the EoF", for "attacking a staff", but didn't delete you CLEARLY trolling post to me that says "I beg you, don't cry"?

_*REALLY?*_

EDIT: Someone undeleted the post that p1ngpong deleted for "attacking a staff member" on page 1.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 18, 2012)

can we let this issue go it will be fixed like a dog in heat soon enough... (hope i'm not seeing mod abuse) i don't think this is a big issue i never noticed it.but then again i was not on has much has i use to be...

edit:also our lord and savior of GBATEMP Is watching us so be on you guard and play good guy or good girl.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 18, 2012)

DJPlace is right, I see Costello is reading this.

My point has been made with the Report problem, this is turning into nothing more than p1ng pulling his shit on me outside of the EoF again.

Close this, I'm so damn sick of p1ng doing this crap unhindered. Yes, this is attacking a staff member, but he REGUARLY attacks me more than I attack him. I'm talking outside of the EoF, this thread is a PRIME example. I'm truly sick of it.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 18, 2012)

Whenever you send a PM, it said "Message Sent", but when you send a report, it says "Sending Report...." like it hasn't sent yet, even though it has.
It really should be changed to match the PM's, and say "Report Sent" to be less confusing. Some people might not think it actually ever sent the report, as the only message you get is "Sending Report....", which might cause them to send another because they don't relize it actually did send.

EDIT: Tried to fix my grammar.... it's hard to properly word what I'm trying to say in the last sentence.


----------



## mjax (Apr 18, 2012)

Cyber-bullying at its best. Sad but true.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 18, 2012)

Costello is here. Everyone act orderly!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 18, 2012)

The Almighty Lion is watching. Be on your guard!


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah let's just kill the topic has xuphor said she want's it closed... but i have not been here in awhile has i said but still a piece of advice if someone's on the internet is pissing you off on a site just stay away from the site for a day or two. it should work that way.

edit:why the hell did i bring that up... saying costello is here... ah well... live and learn i guess.


----------



## qlum (Apr 18, 2012)

Fun is over now consider this thread locked.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 18, 2012)

Honestly I'm rather ashamed at the way some people have reacted to this.  What, Xuphor posted it, so that means it should be automatically disregarded?  _Argumentum ad hominem_ ("haters gonna' hate" if you want that in english).

This thread is about misleading text when sending reports, which are a vital function of the forum and a direct method of communication between moderators and users, helping to fill in the gap between the ability of the existing mods to police the forums.  If users don't think reports are being sent it could lead to; duplicate reports, additional PMs to other mods which could lead to more than one trying to handle the same issue without communication, users posting in the forums about issues that might best be kept private, or more.

I consider this a legit issue.  Not a _huge_ one per-se since the reports are still being sent, but it is a legit issue with the site.


----------



## mjax (Apr 18, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > I beg you don't cry.
> ...



@[member='Xuphor']

From what I see, your trashed post has been restored.

It's very sad for me to see someone harassed like this. I believe a lot of boarders gather at the IRC, share links to your threads and post in an organised way and then like each others post only to bring you down....

Your only option:

Leave the forum or suck it up without complaining. Life ain't fair and stuff, yo...


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 18, 2012)

think i fugged up... i'm just saying i never payed a mind to see the report button i just pm'ed a mod and that mod told me that i can use the report button and it's much easier... i'll be more not awarked next time.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 18, 2012)

Look at my comments, which were obviously not meant to be taken seriously and not really that bad, and then look at Xuphours typically over the top and out of proportion reaction to them. And then tell me who the one with a problem is. 

Its honestly typical behavior on her end. Now this thread is all about her, as usual. Its these sort of tantrums that makes a lot of people simply unable to stand her, its not down to anyone else's faults. 

Also the people throwing the terms "cyber bullying" and harassment around are just straight up idiots, by the way.

Thread closed, at OPs request, Costello has seen this thread and if he wants to do anything about the issue he will.


----------

